# Airtel Connection, Customer Care!!



## legolas (Oct 25, 2005)

hi,

i hav a 256 conx airtel "broadband" internet connection, unlimited amount... Recently i get very low speeds, a 15 KB(capital B, bytes), as opposed to 27 KB i usually used to get. i called the customer care, they as usual asked me to check the "speed.touchtelindia.net" and also with "kernel.org".... i get 220 kbps(27KB) with speed.... and i get dls arnd 15 KB in kernel.org......  i check with other bw test online and get 110kbps!! how is that this speed.,.... alone gives this speed? is this fake? really, i wanted to know! coz everytime they ask me to check that site and say "everything is al right sir" this dumb reply i shud avoid!!! i am really "warmed up"

/legolas

PS: plight of airtel customer care!!

whatever problem i face with internet, this d*mn "speed.touchtelindia.net" alone gets me 220kbps speed... is this a C*AP S*IT? i really went berserk on the customer care when she started saying real c*ap... i said i dont get good speed with any sites, also with kernel.org also, the one which u usually recommend to check.. it decreases from max to arnd 15"... she replies "sir, in kernel.org, it will decrease like that only. u start the download, check for 2 secs, get the speed at that time and average it" D*MN, that customer care person.... when r they going to realise and learn and hav really "technical knowledged" persons at customer care?? this is only one example of the craps she gave me...


----------



## siriusb (Oct 26, 2005)

Guess what, some airtel users in this forum have reported a dip in download speed as well. But the best part was that they were getting almost 50 to 60KBps sometimes. This is really cool. Maybe the airtel ppl are testing their network for capacity or something. There are rumours of a 512kbps unlimited early next year as airtel has almost 50% idle bandwidth per month.
Better wish that this the case with you


----------



## legolas (Oct 26, 2005)

siriub, as with the "c*ap" i mentioned... i really dont know.. coz everytime i ask him/them, what was the problem, the person wud repeat the exact same words "sir, they hav been working in the *back end* and the problem shud hav been solved sir" he wud use the so called "technical word" what so ever, how many times u ask... i go berserk at these replies!! 

/legolas


----------



## jack// ani (Oct 26, 2005)

The problem with airtel is probably unlimited download....all the time. What bsnl says about this issue...

Why do you limit the amount of data I can download ?

BNSL aims to provide fast, reliable service to all the broadband customers. Some customers try to hog disproportionate amount of available resources. Customers might select lower end plans for heavy work or make excessive use of peer-to-peer file sharing. This could result in 20% users using over 80% resources. High levels of usage by a small number of users risks reduced performance for all users. BSNL has the following options to solve this problem : 1. Lower the contention ratio 2. Provide more resources and increase the prices 3. Set download limits The first two options are not fair to 80% users who use the resources sensibly. As such setting dowonload limits was the best and fair solution. If any user requires higher limit he/she can upgrade to higher plan.

*www.bsnl.co.in/faq/faqans.php?paramCategory=Broadband


----------



## legolas (Oct 28, 2005)

jack//ani, i can never compromise with the service provided by BSNL whatsoever!!!  as for me, definitely airtel is "the best". thats the reason i cudnt tolerate such issues.. those reasons again appear c*ap to me. now, i dont want to start this as a debatable topic. nywyas, i just wanted to knoe the reason with their server giving speeds at good rates always!

/legolas


----------



## azhararmar (Oct 28, 2005)

May be the their Server is down at the Moment....


----------



## legolas (Oct 28, 2005)

azhararmar, pls read the questions carefully, and pls help with ur replies!!! this only irritates me. now, what were u meaning to say? this only irritates.. 

/legolas


----------



## ammusk (Oct 28, 2005)

there was an error or so i think because the care of airtel told me there is a patch beiing plugged on the 26 and 27 this month ... what bout now ... also check ur services ... did u disable any required service for the net ...


----------

